# Simple Molnija



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Have a couple of these coming in. One for the collection and one to tear down for some parts! I needed this specific case and back cover, why I chose this model.

Thought I would post the pics pre-receiving since starting new employment in a week. Some day will get around to posting my own pics!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice! That case reminds me of the old Iskra watches from the 1950s.

What's the project?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi M8. Its for a couple of Marathon vintage pieces I have, 1 is dead. Watchmaker used to work on these things in his EU life said its a simple matter of some refitting of sorts!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

James said:


> Hi M8. Its for a couple of Marathon vintage pieces I have, 1 is dead. Watchmaker used to work on these things in his EU life said its a simple matter of some refitting of sorts!


I've got a couple of Marathon and an Adanac (open faced Molnija's with 3602 movements). These came from North America and have the embossed locomotive on the reverse. They are noticeably better quality build and better time-keepers than some of my European sourced ones - the result of special quality control?

Do you have any info' on Marathon/Adanac rebadging Molnija's.

Julian L


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi Julian,

Don't know about either. I do see everything from construction companies to security companies and old safe makers with the Adanac badging. I myself have an old Adanac safe, its simply Canada spelled backwards.

And yes the vintage Marathon's I have also the 3602. These date back to 1971 and 1973. Marathon denies the existence of there ever being a Marathon badging that old and state it originated as Swiss badging. Yet from Russia we see the vintage Marathon's with the exact same fonts as Marathon's current pocket piece, despite its clearly is Russian made. Still not sure the story but clear the current marathon's simply took over an old name from somewhere. I know where the 2 pieces I have were purchased and when, they are my dad's, he dropped one then bought a replacement.

Here is a pic of one, a beige dial now.


----------

